# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Polinización con abejas mejora color, rendimiento y vida útil de los cultivos

## Bruno Cillóniz

Investigación alemana comparó distintas formas de polinización en frutillas 
Investigadores de la Universidad de Göttingen en Alemania descubrieron que la polinización con abejas mejora el valor de mercado de las frutillas, debido a una mejor firmeza de la fruta, un color más rojo, junto con un mayor rendimiento y peso. 
La investigación – publicada este mes en el Royal Society Journal –  involucró un estudio en el cual se plantaron nueve variedades de frutillas con importancia comercial, donde se comparó el efecto de la polinización con abejas con la polinización por medio del viento y la fruta auto-polinizada. 
“En promedio, la polinización con abejas aumentó el valor comercial  por fruto en un 38.6% en comparación a la polinización por el viento, y en un 54,3% en relación a la auto-polinización”, indica el informe. 
Los científicos llegaron a la conclusión que de las 1.5 millones de toneladas métricas (TM) de frutillas que se vendieron en la Unión Europea en 2009, que alcanzaron la suma de US$2.9 billones en ventas, la polinización con abejas contribuyó con US$1.12 billones. 
En las plantas polinizadas con abejas, gran parte de la fruta reunió características de categoría uno, con un mejor peso y forma en relación a las otras frutillas testeadas. Los frutos resultantes de la polinización con abejas fueron, en promedio, 11.0% más pesados que aquellos obtenidos con polinización por medio del viento y un 30.3% más pesados en relación a la fruta obtenida mediante auto-polinización. 
Junto con esto, la polinización con abejas permitió obtener una fruta más firme, que presentó 12 horas más de vida útil en relación a la fruta polinizada por viento y 26 horas extra de vida útil en comparación a la fruta auto-polinizada. 
El reporte destaca que, después de 4 días al almacenamiento, sólo el 29.5% de las frutillas polinizadas por el viento podían ser comercializadas, mientras que el 40.4% de la fruta polinizada por las abejas mantuvo una condición comercial.  *Fuente: Portal Fruticola » Polinización con abejas mejora color, rendimiento y vida útil de los cultivos*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag impulsará mejora de la productividad de cultivos de uva Artículo: Mejora de cultivos de café incrementará la producción en 18% al 2016 Nuevo tratamiento incrementa vida útil del mango Sierra Productiva mejora la calidad de vida de 45 mil familias

----------


## Polinizaciones

*Expertos del Instituto de Investigación Nuclear, del Departamento de Ciencia y Tecnología (PNRI-DOST) desarrollaron un efectivo parche para tratar heridas a partir de miel.*Tomando ventaja de las propiedades antimicrobianas de la miel de origen local, los expertos del PNRI -DOST elaboraron una alternativa más económica y comparable, a los antibióticos para el tratamiento de heridas y quemaduras.Zenaida De Guzman, jefa de investigación biomédica señala que la miel ha sido utilizada desde la antigüedad para propósitos medicinales, ya que su composición la vuelve un agente muy efectivo para curar heridas.Según Guzman, la miel es ideal para los apósitos de heridas, no sólo por su potencial antimicrobiano y componentes potencialmente antiinflamatorios, sino también por su bajo nivel de pH que es deseable para una rápida curación de heridas.Su contenido de azúcar ayuda en granulación del tejido durante la cicatrización de la herida, mientras que su bajo contenido de humedad ayuda a prolongar su vida útil. Además, la baja actividad del agua en la miel ayuda al parche a sacar agua y pus de la herida, secándola y disminuyendo las posibilidades de infección.Entre las muestras obtenidas en la Universidad de Filipinas Los Baños, destacaron tres tipos de miel nativa: la miel de piña que demostró ser comparable al antibiótico promedio, la miel de coco y la miel oscura de las montañas. Las dos últimas incluso han superado a los antibióticos usado contra patógenos como _Staphylococcus aureus_.Los resultados iniciales de las pruebas realizadas en conejos mostraron que los parches sanaron las heridas casi al mismo tiempo que el antibiótico Neomicina. En algunos casos, el tratamiento con miel tuvo efecto un día antes que el antibiótico.Las evaluaciones pre-clínicas realizadas en un hospital, mostraron que utilizando apósitos con miel en el tratamiento completo de un paciente quemado, el tiempo de curación se logró antes que el tiempo de recuperación de costumbre.El alginato de sodio obtenido de algas pardas, es comúnmente usado en hospitales para curaciones, debido a que sirve como una base para el tratamiento con miel. Estos son mezclados y se moldean en una gasa antes de ser rociados con cloruro de calcio para unirlos.Después de ser secado y envasado en papel aluminio al vacío, el apósito se irradió a 25 kilogray para mantenerlo libre de microbios y mayor vida útil. La _Biomedical Reesearh Section_ solicitó la patente del producto el año pasado y en tanto se espera finalizar con las pruebas clínicas. La comercialización de este producto se produciría a partir del año 2015.

----------

